# Anti-seize vs LGB graphite lubricant



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

Morning fellow large scale railroaders. I have been reworking some of my track and have started to run low on LGB graphite lubricant for the rail joiners. I was looking at substituting the graphite grease for standard anti-seize, you know the silver stuff for bolts and the like. I've used it hundreds of times on bolts but never on track. I used an ohm meter this morning and experimented with two joints, one with LGB graphite grease, and the other with aluminum based anti-seize and got inconclusive results. Both tested about the same resistance which barely read on my meter. I know some people have used the copper based anti-seize but that seems to be hard to find around here in Sacramento. What have you guys used? 
Garrett
Sacramento


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that separating the conductivity of the brass rail from the conducting grease is when they are together will be next to impossible. Try squeezing out a bead of the grease on a nonconducting surface and inserting to probes from the meter at each end. I have bought conducting grease at a hardware store for the time when I have used up the last of my LGB Graphite grease.

Chuck


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

I would recommend this.... Permatex® Anti-Seize Lubricant 

A highly refined blend of aluminum, *copper* and graphite lubricants. Use during assembly to prevent galling, corrosion and seizing due to weathering or chemicals. Anti-Seize assures easier disassembly. Temperature range: -60°F to 1600°F (-51°C to 871°C). Salt, corrosion and moisture resistant – ideal for marine use. Non-aerosol version meets Mil Spec e07E. Aerosol - Level 3 *NFPA Fire Code 30B - See more at:

http://www.permatex.com/products-2/...i-seize-lubricant-detail#sthash.9KCUdPFc.dpuf 

81343 1 oz. tube, carded.......... .
See more at: http://www.permatex.com/products-2/...i-seize-lubricant-detail#sthash.9KCUdPFc.dpuf 

OR 

80071 4 oz. bottle.................. - See more at: http://www.permatex.com/products-2/...i-seize-lubricant-detail#sthash.9KCUdPFc.dpuf 

Hope this helped


----------



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I went ahead and used the permatex anti-seize that I had laying around in the shop and it has thus far worked perfectly.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The main idea of grease on a brass joint to to keep the metal from oxidation.


----------



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

I think the metallic component of the anti-seize is also valuable. Most of my track has been outdoors for years, and a good portion of that is recycled from other abandoned railroads (estate sales mostly). The joints and rails have been dirty and oxidized for a long time and with the addition of aluminum based anti-seize there has been a marked improvement in performance across the layout.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I purchased some conductive grease from a electronic store, worked very good odor 18 years.

Don


----------



## Terry the Phantom (Jun 14, 2021)

gra2472 said:


> Morning fellow large scale railroaders. I have been reworking some of my track and have started to run low on LGB graphite lubricant for the rail joiners. I was looking at substituting the graphite grease for standard anti-seize, you know the silver stuff for bolts and the like. I've used it hundreds of times on bolts but never on track. I used an ohm meter this morning and experimented with two joints, one with LGB graphite grease, and the other with aluminum based anti-seize and got inconclusive results. Both tested about the same resistance which barely read on my meter. I know some people have used the copper based anti-seize but that seems to be hard to find around here in Sacramento. What have you guys used?
> Garrett
> Sacramento


----------



## Terry the Phantom (Jun 14, 2021)

I have used dielectric grease when I didn’t have regular stuff


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

None of this stuff is conductive unless you actually find the silver or copper bearing grease that is actually conductive. You really don't want conductive grease, people wind up with short circuits.

The LGB grease is advertised as conductive, it is not... the particles of graphite are suspended. All of this can be easily verified with an ohmmeter.

As Mike said in 2014, the grease keeps oxygen and moisture out of the joiners to retard or prevent oxidation.

By the way, any reason you revived a 6 year old thread? Your first post was a copy of another post with nothing additional added.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett, I have used STUF Dielectric Water Proof grease on my track joiners outside with great success. I use Anti seize compound on my vehicles spark plugs, things that will have to be removed after extensive or high heat during use, also with great success, both have very different applications.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

i have used anti-sieze on rail joiners, but I prefer the oxide inhibiting greases that are used for electrical work. Anti seize is more as Nick said, preventing seizing and galling.

I did a 10 year test of several compounds on my stainless steel split jaw clamps, and surprisingly the best performing was not anti seize.

The No-Alox from Ideal, and the No-ox (I forget the company) were the best... way better than LGB (washed out) and really good anti-seize.

Greg


----------



## phils2um (Jan 11, 2020)

This may be the stuff Greg is referring to:


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly, sorry, was too lazy to look it up. Also they have many varieties, and the "A" version is the best, I read all the specs and uses, and then the choice was confirmed by them when asked about the application.

Greg


----------

